# Few pics from yesterday @ the Richmond.



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Enthusiastic crowd (pics were taken between songs during the "gab" session)



















Mark (Lowtones) and Colin our drummer.










Me and Brian. (that's one of Lowtones guitars I'm playing.)










We got off to a nervous start but were cooking pretty good by the end.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Dave, if had any idea you were playing at The Richmond I would have stopped in for a pint! Look's like you had a great gig. Way to go!:banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Packed house. Nice to see the pics and looks like all had a good time.


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

you can tell it's a canadian venue..
check out the full roll of duct tape on the table in the first two pics!!

LOL

... keep yur stick on the ice....


----------



## Axsis (Feb 19, 2007)

*Pics*

Great pics Dave!
Sooooo.thats where my wife was Saturday Night!......hmmm??????........hahaha


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Axsis said:


> Great pics Dave!
> Sooooo.thats where my wife was Saturday Night!......hmmm??????........hahaha


Tell her I had nothing to do with taking the pics. Hate to ruin a good alibi  

Actually it was the matinee session, 3:00 to 6:00, although we ended playing 2 encores until 6:30. I swear the audience was either tone deaf or just had very low standards. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks like a full house..Nothing better that people that are into your music. I also noticed that it appears that there is no smoke it must be a whole different world.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> Looks like a full house..Nothing better that people that are into your music. I also noticed that it appears that there is no smoke it must be a whole different world.


I wouldn't be there if it was full of smoke. I grew up in a houseful of it (both parents and sister smoked) and I've had enough of that shit. I feel for the bar owners though. We attract our own crowd and some of them smoke but they have to run outside for a quick one. I'm really glad I never got hooked.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Tell her I had nothing to do with taking the pics. Hate to ruin a good alibi
> 
> Actually it was the matinee session, 3:00 to 6:00, although we ended playing 2 encores until 6:30. I swear the audience was either tone deaf or just had very low standards. :food-smiley-004:



So how did the Busen sound? Did you get a chance to really open 'er up?

:rockon2:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> So how did the Busen sound? Did you get a chance to really open 'er up?
> 
> :rockon2:


Sounded fantastic. Open her up, err no. I'd have blown most of the crowd out of the room if I had. This is one loud amp, especially with humbucker equipped guitars for some reason. I was on around 3 or 4 all night. It starts to get quite creamy around 5 on the dial and doesn't get much louder from there to 10, just generates some really nice grind. We'll be playing outside this summer so I'll be able to open it up then.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> We got off to a nervous start but were cooking pretty good by the end.



I wasn't nervous. I was having a great time.:banana:


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool pics Dave, its always good to see some gig pics...:rockon2:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> I wasn't nervous. I was having a great time.:banana:


But then you're never nervous .....:tongue:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Sounded fantastic. Open her up, err no. I'd have blown most of the crowd out of the room if I had. This is one loud amp, especially with humbucker equipped guitars for some reason. I was on around 3 or 4 all night. It starts to get quite creamy around 5 on the dial and doesn't get much louder from there to 10, just generates some really nice grind. We'll be playing outside this summer so I'll be able to open it up then.



Dave, you should think about the fact that your amp is only 50 Vintage watts of real rock and roll!

What if we had started with a 100 watt YGL3 platform?

:rockon2: :bow: evilGuitar: None


----------



## Lee Bob (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow, I never thought the Richmond would get that busy during the day. Good stuff. I always have a great time playing there. Everyone seems to really enjoy good tunes and good bands.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lee Bob said:


> Wow, I never thought the Richmond would get that busy during the day. Good stuff. I always have a great time playing there. Everyone seems to really enjoy good tunes and good bands.


I'm sure it doesn't normally. We draw a pretty big following from work and it just seems to keep getting bigger. We actually could use a bigger place. If we did it too often though I imagine the crowd size would go down a bit. Once every month or two works really well.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks like lots of breedable womens in that place!!Drool 

CT.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Looks like lots of breedable womens in that place!!Drool
> 
> CT.


Agreed. LOL But don't get too specific about women in the pictures and what you'd like to do with them because both Dave's and my wife are in there.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Agreed. LOL But don't get too specific about women in the pictures and what you'd like to do with them because both Dave's and my wife are in there.


..and needless to say they're two of the best looking women in the place  

(and God knows mine deserves sainthood for putting up with my gear whoring).


----------

